# Can I remove this?



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I put in these Jeld-Wen french doors and I want to remove this ugly aluminum threshold piece on the bottom. I know it would have been much easier to do it before install, but it's a little late for that now. I'm finally ready to put in the remaining tiles and everything is patched and painted, I just don't have that picture on my PC yet.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Is this door completely inside? If so the wrong door is installed. That is an exterior door hence the aluminum threshold. To remove it requires removal of the door, find out how the threshold is attached, remove it. Now the door is SHORTER and the trim may not cover the head opening any longer


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL! Of course it's the right door. The right sound-deadening (home theatre), the right price, and the right color, just the wrong threshold. I was hoping to just put more screws into the casing and frame and sawzall the threshold out...somehow. The header is screwed in to a 2x4 and a 2x6. The threshold is attached to a fir stip that sandwiches the aluminum to the case.

Now, if I get it out what do I replace it with? :huh:


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I have no idea if it would work but you might be able to use a dremel or rotozip with a small cutting disc and carefully cut the aluminum along the frame. It would be pretty slow and you would probably go through a lot of those little discs but you would have more control than a sawsall and would be less likely to screw something up. Wear safety glasses.

I'd replace it with a nice wood threshold or you could go with marble. If the new threshold doesn't fit as snug to the bottom door gasket as the aluminum one then you'll probably not block the sound as much as you'd like.


----------



## jpholic (Mar 31, 2008)

The aluminum threshold should be on the outside. I'm no professional, but the door looks like it's been installed backwards.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

jpholic said:


> The aluminum threshold should be on the outside. I'm no professional, but the door looks like it's been installed backwards.


But if you're in the other room the threshold is on the outside.:laughing:


----------



## jpholic (Mar 31, 2008)

jogr said:


> But if you're in the other room the threshold is on the outside.:laughing:


The "other room" looks like an outside patio. So if you were outside, the threshold would be inside.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

OP says it's a home theater.


----------



## jpholic (Mar 31, 2008)

jogr said:


> OP says it's a home theater.


Then why is he using an exterior door? :laughing:


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

jpholic said:


> Then why is he using an exterior door? :laughing:


He watches a lot of movies about Artic expeditions. :whistling2:


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> He watches a lot of movies about Artic expeditions. :whistling2:


As a matter of fact...










...no, but I do watch a lot of horror movies, and just maybe I like to be locked in. (yes, wife wanted the whole "impenetrable" Kwikset handle and deadbolt) :no: 

It fits in the frame better this way, and the way the doors swing and which one is set was planned...for about 3 seconds before we bought it. Trust me, it works. Well, except for the the ugly threshold. I gotta hurry up and figure this out.


Oh, and it's a garage converted into a home theatre, so the door would open to the outside anyway. I really gotta upload those pictures the next time I have time...


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Remove the doors, jambs, everything. Then remove the threshhold and re-install. You may be able to get it out in place but then your door may be too high. Re-install. Interior doors do not have thresholds. Just run your tile to the mddle of the door. Same with flooring on the other side. 

Assuming I understand that this is an exterior door installed in an interior partition.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Brik said:


> Remove the doors, jambs, everything. Then remove the threshhold and re-install. You may be able to get it out in place but then your door may be too high. Re-install. Interior doors do not have thresholds. Just run your tile to the mddle of the door. Same with flooring on the other side.
> 
> Assuming I understand that this is an exterior door installed in an interior partition.


*Oh, HEYELLLL NO!*

I shoulda done it right the first time, but the plaster is close to perfect - you can't even tell where the sheetrock ends and the case begins. As long as it took to get as far as I am, the threshold is just a small task to take care of with everything remaining intact. 

Doors and casing are a pre-fab pop-in deal. You can polish a turd, but it will only decrease the value...did I say that right?

I'll cut the aluminum out and put the tile in. All I really have to worry about is the "snug plate" and possibly filling the sides from the floor up for support. Then, I'll put half of the carpet that was originally covering that space on the other side of the step.

MAN, I need to upload pictures... :yes:


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

OK, Sorry


----------



## albert38 (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW! this is, uh WOW!

Take 'em out completely, remove the threshold and then cut the jambs so your door is not too high off of the floor. Make sure that the thicknesss of our little friend Mr. Tile is taken into consideration before hacking legs.

It'll be cool and you could even put a sweep on the doors for sound and they'll even clean your tiles in a nice arch shape.

All joking aside, it'll be fine. The only drag is having to plumb up and shim the doors TWICE.


----------



## albert38 (Apr 9, 2008)

Truthfully, one look at the entertainment room and the boys with the case of beer won't even notice the the rigid toe slicing chunks of aluminum sticking out of the bottom of the jamb legs.


----------

